# Naragusta Burl



## myingling (Nov 29, 2015)

Had a fellow send me this wood beginning of summer was still fairly wet and finally got it dried ,,,first time turning this wood also made for pretty good sounding caller 3.5 crystal-slate

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice looking call. Never seen one with a conical shape like that I really like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2015)

Sweet looking Nargusta !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice....real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 29, 2015)

I like that shape as well. Nice call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 29, 2015)

Outrageously beautiful call. I've heard of that species, but don't know anything about it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Nov 30, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Outrageously beautiful call. I've heard of that species, but don't know anything about it. Chuck



Thanks ,,,, didn't know much either about it turned fairly well had use little ca here and their


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 30, 2015)

Look up "Palo Amarillo" as another common name, or the Latin, _Termanalia amazonica_.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks awesome. Never seen any that light before. Really cool piece of wood. Just wish the stuff didn't smell so much like DIW


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice looking caller. Like the shape.


----------

